# Nothing to see here... move along.



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I thought I would try posting but the text refused to wrap and each inserted pic created about 2 screens worth of white space.

Giving up for now

Sorry about burning a thread slot but I don't see a way to delete it.

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi TJ. .. If need help. it takes time, but we can walk you thru it and help you show you photos. If nothing else, I can insert them. Call or send a mail if like.. We can use Google plus or our Livestream Live channels, Noel


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ:

I was finally able to post some pictures after a lot of problems. See my pictures in Crusty's thread about lift pins and couplers.

1. Open the add reply, edit, or new post box.
2. Open a second window or tab in your browser and open MLS.
3. In that new tab or window click on the "home" in the tool bar.
4. Go to members and click on 1st class web space.
5. Open the picture you want to post.
6. Copy the URL in the address line.
7. Click on the mountain icon if the tool bar in the first window (instruction 1) with the text box. This will bring up a box to paste the URL you just copied. It comes up with an "http://" already there. Delete the one in the box as the URL you are about to paste into the space already has one. The double "http://" screwed me up the first time. Now paste the URL and click the "OK" button. If all goes well that will insert the image into the text box.

Repeat 5-7 for each new picture.

Note: this worked for me when I was adding some pictures into an already existing post in the editing mode. I haven't tried it yet on a new post.

I hope this helps.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems to work in a new post.

Chuck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Its about the same way here to to add photos Chuck.


----------

